# Bucks / Berks / Oxon Meet - Late June ?



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyone interested ?

I'm thinking of Monday 23rd or Friday 27th June, I have two potential locations, both nice Pubs which do Food, either just off J4A M40 or close to Henley-on-Thames.

We could also sort out the cruises to Burghley

Please let me know, and if we've got the interest, I'll organise!


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I could well be up for the Monday night.
Being a bit selfish, Henley is better for me.

*Anyone else?
Thorney?
Carlos (sans TTR I guess tho :-/ )
Kell?*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Like to join you then we'd have 2 TTRs with rings together... but will be there from Friday !  But the weekend before is a possibility .... 8)


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Probably good for me, then there'd be three silly looking TTRs


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I was thinking of the Three Horseshoes which is about a mile off the Handy Cross Roundabout - been done out, now leased by the Rebellion Brewery or the Stag & Hounds in Hambleden.
Could go posh and ask at the Compleat Angler I suppose and get a kebab over the bridge.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I was thinking of the Three Horseshoes which is about a mile off the Handy Cross Roundabout - been done out, now leased by the Rebellion Brewery or the Stag & Hounds in Hambleden.
> Could go posh and ask at the Compleat Angler I suppose and get a kebab over the bridge.


On which day Rob ? and WTF is this place you are referring to ?  Will be nice to get all three TTR s with rings together at last)


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

TTotal


> Will be nice to get all three TTR s with rings together at last


...and all with identical reg plates and drivers


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

oh no!
does this mean that I have to invest in some *allegedly* stylish 4 ring stickers 
Anyway, like the sound of a 1/2 of Mutiny or other Rebellion brew [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is one confusing thread to read (if you have a skip and rings....) ;D


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

John
I ain't got either and I'm totally mystified.
Have you been reproducing or something?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes , it was inevitable really, there are 3 identical cars now, by this time next week there will be 300 and the following week 30,000 !  

Its the summer heat, it helps them breed so quickly !


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Might be interested. Would prefer the Friday. What sort of time/place were poeple thinking of? Henley is about 20min away.

Rhod


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I was thinking of the Stag & Hounds at Hambleden, but will need to check if they are ok with it on a friday night - since I think there is a majority for friday?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Back to the top - anyone else?
btw, what date are we talking?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Back to the top - anyone else?
btw, what date are we talking?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Back to the top - anyone else?
btw, what date are we talking?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I think we have 3 potential takers - Jonno, Rhod-TT and me. I think Kell is on holiday and Thorney is too busy arguing with Wak. My week has now exploded to the extent that I could only do Monday 23rd now -
and the Pubs don't do food on Mondays, so I'll try again in a few weeks. I will try to get down to the Hampshire meet in Tadley on 24th (tuesday) as I think its only 40 mins or so.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I think we have 3 potential takers - Jonno, Rhod-TT and me. I think Kell is on holiday and Thorney is too busy arguing with Wak. My week has now exploded to the extent that I could only do Monday 23rd now -
> and the Pubs don't do food on Mondays, so I'll try again in a few weeks. I will try to get down to the Hampshire meet in Tadley on 24th (tuesday) as I think its only 40 mins or so.


lol. I only just saw this, can do the friday.


----------

